# Would anyone ever do this??



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*I saw this on the news... what do you all think about this??*

PERPETUAL PET - Pet Preservation Freeze Dry Taxidermy Service


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

I personally think it's a bit creepy... *shudder*


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Nah-uh, no way Pepe.


----------



## Myah's mom (May 19, 2010)

Sorry but I think this is scary. I couldnt do it.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

No matter how they perfect it, when you look in their eyes they're not there. I'd rather have pictures.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I have goosebumps. That is insane ! I looked at the photos and that would just creep me right out !


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I saw this on a TV news show about a year ago. I wouldn't personally choose to do this with my pets, but I don't find it creepy really. I definitely did at first, but after looking at the sleeping posed dogs, I can understand how someone may find comfort in honoring their pet in this way. It is not healthy if the owner is only doing it because they cannot physically part with their pet.

Not that Marj would necessarily do this, but I could see Lady being honored in this way. On the other hand, is it more kind to cremate or bury a beloved companion? There is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

Never! It's just weird..


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This reminds me of the mummy .. history about ancient Egypt and what they used to do after their kitties passed. Personally, it scares me to have my pet staring at me after it passes! I will know that my pet is no longer there, and I want to remember my furry baby with all the nice memories. Having its body, eyes..ect look at me will freak me out. I don't like this idea - that is just me of course - others might have a different thought.

Kat


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

The pictures did look so peaceful,but I would have a hard time doing that to my fluffs.Cremation is hard enough to do. I wonder what will happen to them after the owner passes...do they end up in a landfil or a goodwill somewhere...who knows?
Our cremated ones will be buried w/us,it's in our wills. 
I think if I would do thispreservation to them,then I feel like I've trapped their souls from going to the bridge. Part of letting them take that journey is to let go of their physical body,to release them from that prison so their soul or spirit can go free.
I wouldn't want to trap them in my grief.
We cremate ours so they won't be buried and possibly have their final resting place disturbed when we move. The ones we buried, before we found out about cremation have lilac bushes planted in a circle all around them,so hopefully no one will clear them out since it's next to a field of waste ground.
They leave us so we have room to love another,if we preserved them,how can we love the ones that remain or ones to come next? I think fluffs come into our lives for a short time so they can enrich us,then their job is done and the next one benefits. we never forget the ones before,but we have to celebrate their life and bring that to the next one.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

A little creepy...hubby thinks the cremains are already too much
There's an episode of the Marriage Ref that has a stuffed dog as the problem...it was pretty funny.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

jmm said:


> A little creepy...hubby thinks the cremains are already too much
> There's an episode of the Marriage Ref that has a stuffed dog as the problem...it was pretty funny.


 Are they fighting to see who gets custody of the stuffed dog or is the stuffed dog the need for the Marriage Ref?

If hubby and I split,we'd fight over custody of the dogs over the house...we love the dogs that much.:wub: good thing we're soul mates and would think of divorce...:innocent:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> They leave us so we have room to love another,if we preserved them,how can we love the ones that remain or ones to come next? I think fluffs come into our lives for a short time so they can enrich us,then their job is done and the next one benefits. we never forget the ones before,but we have to celebrate their life and bring that to the next one.


What a beautiful way of thinking of a passing loved one. I've never thought of passings this way, but I will from now on. Beautiful..


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> I think if I would do thispreservation to them,then I feel like I've trapped their souls from going to the bridge. Part of letting them take that journey is to let go of their physical body,to release them from that prison so their soul or spirit can go free.


that is my take too. If you love them, you have to let go.


----------



## coco&nina (May 8, 2008)

oh, i've seen this. i agree with others.... it's pretty creepy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I prefer cremation. I like the thought of having happy memories and photos to remember our little fluffs and the great times we shared.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Personally I would not do it, but I don't think it's creepy. I think it may make some people feel at peace and feel like they are close to their loved pet. It may be a part of a grieving process for some, who knows.
To each his own


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Miss_Annie said:


> What a beautiful way of thinking of a passing loved one. I've never thought of passings this way, but I will from now on. Beautiful..


It's the only way to make peace with them passing. There are so many fluffs to love and so few people to love them so I guess that's why we have them such a short time,so we can love as many as we can. 

I do miss all my little loves that have passed and it does bring a tear to my eye sometimes. But I think they want us to move on to love and be happy again,knowing our tribute to them is to remember them healthy and waiting for us to be together again.... 
They know we were happiest when we had fluffs to love so I don't think they'd want us to get myered down in loving a shell that doesn't house their soul anymore. I don't want to see my loved ones trapped in grief,I don't think our fluffs would want that either.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

No, I would never do that. I do not have the slightest interest at all in keeping any type of taxidermy in my house.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

NO Way


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

No, No and No again!!! I agree with Brit, they are just not there and I could never get over the loss, it would just be a dust catcher. Think too much of my babies for that!!! How would we like it if they did the same to us???? LOL~~~


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Definitely not! Everytime I would look at them, I would cry and cry. I would rather remember the happy times with them running around.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

This is not for me. Honestly, it would be more painful for me. Cremation is my preference. I have our Bichon's remains in an urn in our living with a photo. I want to remember the happy times.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm uncomfortable with the entire practice of taxidermy so this is not something I would do.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I agree with everyone, part of the mourning process is letting go. If you have their body (what's left of it) displayed in your home like they were alive I don't think it would allow you to go through the mourning process. I would think you would be subconsciencly trying to keep them alive in your mind and be in a purpetual state of denial. How can you acknowledge their passing and allow them to rest when you have their remains displayed like they were only sleeping? 

Its just not healthy IMHO. Humans and animals alike all pass away, that's part of life. My Dad died when I was 15 and if I had him stuffed and put in his favorite chair people would have thought I was crazy! Why...because I was (in a way) pretending he was alive and not "letting him go". 

Wow I just think it would be toture knowing in your logical mind that the animal was gone, and yet, having that visual reminder that tricks you into imagining (even for a second) that they are still with you.

No thanks...


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ummm no .. its a little scarey in my opinion.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

This is not a matter of opinion or preference this is clearly ridiculous ! Whoever came up with this idea/company is very very strange.


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow, no. That is creepy and just sad for the animal. That poor kitten is perpetually "playing" with that string, FOREVER... Talk about rest in peace, not...

Why would you want your animals body sitting or laying there for all eternity. Even after you are gone, like someone else said. What happens to them then? And yeah they aren't really THERE anymore. I had hard enough time going to see my Andy after he passed, when he was lifeless. I can't imagine seeing his body laying there in my house. I like to remember him when he was alive and full of spirit. And look back at pictures of him at that time. Not after he was no longer with us... I try not to remember him like that, it is too upsetting.
I can't see how anyone would be comfortable with this?? Though I have seen on AOL News someone did that to a PERSON, and they were just standing there in the corner of the room.... sooooo creepy!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I read the comments, in the picture section. I noticed they all made comments along this line:

*This is truly an amazing process! It's really her, and she looks just like she always did! How wonderful knowing she will always be with us! We are thrilled that we can help others who are grieving the loss of their pets, giving them the opportunity to see and touch their pets again. *


This just doesn't sound healthy to me. It's _not _really her. She _doesn't _look like she always did, unless she never breathed before.

_"How wonderful knowing she will always be with us"._ Hmmmm, she's not with you, she's dead. She will remain in your heart.

This site is not giving the opportunity to see and touch your pet again.
That is no longer your pet. Once again the pet died. It's the shell of your dead pet. 

I know people grieve differently, but this does not seem healthy.

I enjoy looking at pics when they were alive, healthy, funny, and enjoying life. That was my pet. Not a carcass laying around.

So to answer your question, no I would not do this. My luck, if I did,
another dog would pee on it, then I would have to take it to the 
groomer ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

creepy..


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Sorry, but the comments are rather creepy:

_What an excellent job Perpetual Pet did with my beloved kitty. I can still hold her and pet her. It isn't the same, of course, but I still have her. Thank you Perpetual Pet for giving her back to me! _

Ya think??? :blink:

_Rocke looks great!!! I am so proud to have him back where I can view him everyday. This was probably the second most hardest time in my life, but knowing that he would eventually be back to me, made each day one of anticipation and hope. I can't thank you enough for taking special care and giving him special treatment through this process. You all were wonderful and I will definitely pass this loving and lasting alternative on to others. Thanks again. _

Looks great?? He looks dead, in a, what looks like a new bed you bought to display him in. 

_We didn't have Little Trigger very long, but we were still so attached to him. Now we can keep him forever! He looks just like he was! _


Once again, did your cat always look like a dead statue??

Oh, I could go on and on. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Kitkat (Mar 24, 2010)

Not no way, not no how. Absolutely NOT! He's there but he's really NOT there? Besides, I don't think this would do him any honor at all. I wouldn't stuff and display any other dearly departed family member. Why would I do this with my doggy? This wouldn't comfort me or make me feel better at all. It would freak me out. And you know how hunters sometimes stuff and display their animals? That's what it would remind me of. I'd rather go through the natural grieving process. I have many pictures of Spanky at my house, sharing many wonderful family moments and that's how I want to remember him. Not some souless, empty staring hide. Sorry, but this really pushed a button with me.


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

Cosy said:


> No matter how they perfect it, when you look in their eyes they're not there. I'd rather have pictures.



i agree. it almost seems like they're violating them :blink:! i would NEVER want to be stuffed and looked at every day --- creeeepyy :HistericalSmiley:


----------

